# iWeb 08 - une calamité?



## r e m y (9 Août 2007)

Je suggère d'aller lire l'alerte publiée par www.macfixit.com au sujet de ce qu'ils appellent:
la calamité iWeb 08  

Perte de données, destruction de sites, incompatibilité avec des sites développés avec la version précédente d'iWeb.... 

Bref que du bonheur!!!!

Bon c'est quoi cet iLife 08???? (et je ne parle pas d'iWorks 08 avec Numbers qui n'est même pas Applescriptable!!!.. enfin si, finalement j'en parle)   

J'espère que le nouvel iMac est un peu mieux fini, lui....


----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2007)

bon, mon avis est &#224; prendre avec des pincettes car je n'ai pas encore beaucoup utilis&#233; iweb.
Sur 4 machines, les updates se sont bien pass&#233;es et pas de crash dans domain comme dans l'article que tu indiques.
En revanche, deux quitte inopin&#233;ment en dix minutes, &#231;a me laisse un go&#251;t bizzare en redondance de ton article.

en revanche, bien la connexion avec aperture, sauf les visuel un peu petit, et pas de pr&#233;visualisation...

Sinon, j'ai vu le nouvel iMac, sublime... je devenais fou, il a fallu sortir de la boutique sinon je repartais avec un.


----------



## petitfuzzle (10 Août 2007)

pour iweb 08 je confirme :
Il faut ABSOLUMENT faire une copie de son fichier domain avant toute tentative de publication ++++ et prévoir la possibilité de garder un ordinateur de repli (pas une partition sur le même) pour utiliser l'ancienne version et pouvoir continuer à mettre à jour son site.

dans l'immédiat si vous avez déjà un site fait avec la version précédente, ne mettez pas à jour iweb, continuez avec l'ancienne version, attendez une mise à jour et que les autres essuient les plâtres !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2007)

petitfuzzle a dit:


> pour iweb 08 je confirme :
> Il faut ABSOLUMENT faire une copie de son fichier domain avant toute tentative de publication ++++ et prévoir la possibilité de garder un ordinateur de repli (pas une partition sur le même) pour utiliser l'ancienne version et pouvoir continuer à mettre à jour son site.
> 
> dans l'immédiat si vous avez déjà un site fait avec la version précédente, ne mettez pas à jour iweb, continuez avec l'ancienne version, attendez une mise à jour et que les autres essuient les plâtres !


De toutes façons, il faut toujours faire une copie de sauvegarde du fichier Domain, même sans passer à iWeb '08.
En tout cas, merci remy pour l'info.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

Si iWeb détruit les sites fais avec iWeb c'est plutôt génial non ?


----------



## figaro (10 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si iWeb détruit les sites fais avec iWeb c'est plutôt génial non ?




Oui c'est sûr il fallait y penser ... 

J'espère que vous aviez une sauvegarde de vos sites :s. J'attends mon ilife 08 je crois que je vais garder l'ancienne version de iweb alors.

J'essaierai de mettre les deux en même temps mais ça ne semble pas possible.


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si iWeb détruit les sites fais avec iWeb c'est plutôt génial non ?



oui faut le considérer comme une nouvelle fonction majeure


----------



## triphon (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis de ceux qui essuie les pl&#226;tres.
La mise &#224; jour iWeb semble avoir modifier mon site.
Semble, parce qu'iWeb reste ouvert 5 secondes, puis il me quitte inopin&#233;ment &#8230;! et la page sur laquelle le site est ouvert, n'a plus de cadres ni couleurs, des points d'interrogation apparaissent &#224; la place, le texte semble conserv&#233;.

J'ai trois autres sites sur le m&#234;me ordinateur (chacun dans une session propre).
Comment faire une copie du dossier Domain, est-ce que l'ic&#244;ne nomm&#233; domain est un dossier contenant toutes les documents du site ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2007)

triphon a dit:


> ...
> Comment faire une copie du dossier Domain, est-ce que l'icône nommé domain est un dossier contenant toutes les documents du site ?


 

Oui c'est exactement ça. D'ailleurs tu peux faire un clic-droit sur ce fichier domain (ou un Ctrl-Clic) et choisir "Afficher le contenu du paquet" pour accéder à son contenu.


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2007)

Pour revenir sur le titre du thread, iWeb c'&#233;tait *d&#233;j&#224; *une calamit&#233; *avant*...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2007)

triphon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis de ceux qui essuie les plâtres.
> La mise à jour iWeb semble avoir modifier mon site.
> Semble, parce qu'iWeb reste ouvert 5 secondes, puis il me quitte inopinément ! et la page sur laquelle le site est ouvert, n'a plus de cadres ni couleurs, des points d'interrogation apparaissent à la place, le texte semble conservé.
> ...


Domain n'est pas un dossier mais un fichier. Il est ici :

Dossier utilisateur / Bibliothèque / Application Support / iWeb

Et c'est dans ce fichier qu'est enregistré le site que tu crées avec iWeb.


----------



## triphon (10 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses aussi rapides.

 "Domain" je peux le "copier coller" ou le faire glisser et l'ouvrir sur mon iBook ?
Comment choisit-on le site que l'on veux ouvrir ? par défaut je suppose qu'iWeb 06 sur mon iBook va ouvrir le "domain" du site publier à partir de l'iBook ?
Dois-je renommer "domain" que je copie ? sur mon iBook puisqu'il y a déjà un fichier appelé  "domain", ou je le mets dans un autre dossier ?

Petite rmarque pour "Takamaka" Je ne suis pas expert et ne peux pas me permettre de dire que "iWeb" a toujours été une calamité. Pour les personnes qui comme moi ne sont pas, mais vraiment pas intéressés par la partie "technique" de ma machine. "icalamité" m'a permis de réaliser des sites rapidement et sans connaissance (voir par exemple http://atraverschants.eu, http://sciaky.eu, http://carnoux.eu, http://saintaugustin.eu ou encore http://jovine.eu).  Mais c'est vrai c'est irritant d'acheter un logiciel pour en arriver là.


----------



## takamaka (10 Août 2007)

triphon a dit:


> Petite rmarque pour "Takamaka" Je ne suis pas expert et ne peux pas me permettre de dire que "iWeb" a toujours &#233;t&#233; une calamit&#233;.


iWeb j'y ai go&#251;t&#233; moi qui ne suis pas un sp&#233;cialiste (au grand jamais, non!) et ben entre Rapidweaver et iCalamit&#233; - comme tu le nommes toi-m&#234;me, y'a pas photo!!. Maintenant c'est vrai qu'il a l'avantage d'apporter une solution cl&#233; en main aux n&#233;ophytes.


triphon a dit:


> Pour les personnes qui comme moi ne sont pas, mais vraiment pas int&#233;ress&#233;s par la partie "technique" de ma machine. "icalamit&#233;" m'a permis de r&#233;aliser des sites rapidement et sans connaissance (voir par exemple http://atraverschants.eu, http://sciaky.eu, http://carnoux.eu, http://saintaugustin.eu ou encore http://jovine.eu).


D&#233;sol&#233; l&#224; impossible d'acc&#233;der &#224; tes sites : "Erreur de chargement de la page" 


triphon a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai c'est irritant d'acheter un logiciel pour en arriver l&#224;.


Nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2007)

triphon a dit:


> Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses aussi rapides.
> 
> "Domain" je peux le "copier coller" ou le faire glisser et l'ouvrir sur mon iBook ?
> Comment choisit-on le site que l'on veux ouvrir ? par d&#233;faut je suppose qu'iWeb 06 sur mon iBook va ouvrir le "domain" du site publier &#224; partir de l'iBook ?
> ...


Tu copies le fichier au m&#234;me endroit sur ton iBook. Quant au fichier d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sent sur ton iBook, oui tu le mets dans un dossier que tu laisseras dans le dossier "iWeb". Et tu ne le renommes pas.
Mais si tu ne comptes pas l'utiliser sur ton iBook, tu peux faire une copie sur un CD-RW.


----------



## triphon (10 Août 2007)

Merci , voil&#224; je viens de faire la copie.
Je pars en vacances demain, je verrai dans 10 jours,  les choses se seront, je l'esp&#232;re, arrang&#233;es.
Un grand merci &#224; tous.


----------



## sylko (10 Août 2007)

La sauvegarde des données est la première des choses à savoir en informatique...


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2007)

J'ai dû refaire une partie de mon site au passage de iWeb '08 ..

Même pas compatibles entre la '06 et la '08, on se croirait revenir à l'époque du système 7 ...

Un brin déçu sur ce coups là

PS: y a la sauvegarde quand même ..mais bon


----------



## triphon (10 Août 2007)

Je ne voulais pas partir comme &#231;a, j'ai appel&#233; "Applestore", en fait il y a une incompatibilit&#233; de "pr&#233;f&#233;rences". Tout &#224; l'air de fonctionner. Je pense que des fonds (couleurs, hachures,&#8230 ne sont plus dans l'iWeb `08, il faut que je reprenne les pages o&#249; les coulerus sont remplac&#233;es par des points d'interrogation.

Quant &#224; la sauvegarde, je fais une sauvegarde quotidienne de mes documents, je pensai que "Domain" &#233;tait dans l'iDisk.

Merci encore.


----------



## stephane87 (10 Août 2007)

Salut...

La publication de mon site en local dans un dossier ne pose pas de probl&#232;me, quel que soit le navigateur charg&#233; de la lecture. En revanche, la publication (faite avec transmit ou avec le plug-in FTP de firefox) sur le site ne se fait pas correctement. Pas de probl&#232;me pour la page d'accueil du blog, mais les liens vers les textes complets des billets de la premi&#232;re page ne fonctionnent pas. Le probl&#232;me est du l'&#233;criture du chemin d'acc&#232;s : adresse site/Accueil/Entr&#233;es/2007 /8/jour/titre du billet. html.
Le changement de classement des billets successifs (m&#234;me approche que iphoto, par ann&#233;e, mois, jour) : mais l'un des premiers &#233;l&#233;ments du chemin d'acc&#232;s est "entr&#233;es" (terme qu'on ne peut pas modifier). En local, l'accent ne pose pas probl&#232;me mais une fois publi&#233; si : cela donne entr&#37;E9es), d'o&#249; un d&#233;calage entre le lien et l'adresse r&#233;eelle de la page.
En esp&#233;rant que quelqu'un aura une solution...
Merci de votre aide.
St&#233;phane. (pour info, j'ai aussi laiss&#233; ce message chez les voisins de Macbidouille.)



remy, tu nous fait quoi, l&#224; ? Un "vieux de la vieille" comme toi, nous faire une gaffe de nioube de l'ann&#233;e ? Allons, reprend toi, tu le sais, pourtant, que tu aurais du poster ce sujet dans "d&#233;veloppement web


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2007)

sur une quarantaine de pages: 1 seul bug sur une page légèrement très légèrement bricolée (euh non, finalement, je l'avais bricolé beaucoup )

Donc pour l'heure, install RAS
Pas de soucis majeurs

Et enfin on peut publier site par site... le bonheur....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Pour info, il y a un programme qui marche très bien pour faire des sites Web (sans corruption de fichiers) : smultron (et c'est gratuit). Faut juste lire un tutoriel pour apprendre le html. 




Je sors? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2007)

Google Map ne fonctionne pas chez moi, lors de la publication il n'appara&#238;t pas sur la page. Est-ce aussi r&#233;serv&#233; &#224; .Mac ? ou est-ce que j'ai manqu&#233; un chapitre ?


----------



## jean-fabien (11 Août 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens d'opérer la transition vers iWeb 08 sur mon site http://www.frenchdataclub.com sans remarquer de désagréments particuliers

L'ouverture tant attendue d'iWeb vers les widgets web 2.0 et l'intégration de codes & scripts répond enfin à mes attentes.

Je vais continuer de l'utiliser alors que le FrenchDataClub fonctionnait auparavant sous Wordpress.

Cela demande plus de temps pour les MAJ mais apporte aussi plus de satisfaction en termes de look & feel 

N'hesitez pas - surtout si vous aimez la musique jeunes & les problématiques web 2.0 à me faire une peitite visite voire à laisser un commentaire (grâce aux implémentations permises par iComment).

Bien à vous,

Jean-Fabien


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2007)

jean-fabien a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je viens d'opérer la transition vers iWeb 08 sur mon site http://www.frenchdataclub.com sans remarquer de désagréments particuliers
> 
> ...



qques bugs dans tes titres (change la taille de police, cela devrait rentrer dans l'ordre)


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Et Google Map ?


----------



## ntx (12 Août 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour info, il y a un programme qui marche tr&#232;s bien pour faire des sites Web (sans corruption de fichiers) : smultron (et c'est gratuit). Faut juste lire un tutoriel pour apprendre le html.


+1  
Un site web c'est avant tout des fichiers texte et des images. Donc avant de pleurer sur les bugs de iWeb, &#233;quipez-vous d'un bon &#233;diteur de texte et d'un bon logiciel de traitement d'images. Le HTML n'est pas bien compliqu&#233; &#224; apprendre et vous ne serez plus d&#233;pendant des mises &#224; jour hasardeuses d'Apple.
En tout cas, Apple aurait du s'abstenir de sortir iLife'08 maintenant, ce sont les pires logiciels sortis depuis des ann&#233;es. 


> Je sors?


Non, tu peux rester


----------



## takamaka (12 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> +1
> [&#8230;]
> En tout cas, Apple aurait du s'abstenir de sortir iLife'08 maintenant, ce sont les pires logiciels sortis depuis des ann&#233;es.


A la lueur de ce que l'on peut lire &#224; droite et &#224; gauche, ben ca donne pas envie c'est s&#251;r. :hein:
Mais bon faut bien faire des boulettes pour les corriger&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Et la corrections des boulette de iWeb '08, va re re mettre le m*rdier dans les sites corrigés..
Je prévois certaines sueurs froides en vue ...:sleep:


----------



## jean-fabien (12 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> qques bugs dans tes titres (change la taille de police, cela devrait rentrer dans l'ordre)


Justement
A propos de la taille des polices
Toute mon approche graphique repose sur ces titres en 96 voire 110 points.
Je pensais qu'iWeb les interpretereait comme "images" et non comme police.
R&#233;sultat sous pc le site est d&#233;geullasse et apparement sous mac aussi.
Quelqu'un peut il me dire pourquoi les css sont ainsi interpr&#233;t&#233;es ?
Merci&#8230;
Jean-Fabien
http://www.frenchdataclub.com


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

J'ai le même problème. Sous Safari le site est acceptable, mais sur PC c'est horrible.
J'ai donc tout contrôlé via FireFox.. Pourquoi une telle différence ... 
Certaines pages donnaient mal, car j'avais du code rajouté avec iWebmore, j'ai remplacé avec la possibilité de iWeb '08 " Fragment HTML" et cela revient un peu à la normale...

www.thinksmartshop.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2007)

jean-fabien a dit:


> Justement
> A propos de la taille des polices
> Toute mon approche graphique repose sur ces titres en 96 voire 110 points.
> Je pensais qu'iWeb les interpretereait comme "images" et non comme police.
> ...


Sur Mac, le titre Disques déborde sur le texte en-dessous, mais uniquement avec Safari.







Par contre, que ce soit avec Safari ou Firefox, certains de ces titres débordent du cadre, comme "Wharolizer", et donc la fin du texte est masquée.


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

C'est facilement modifiable  que ce soit dans le cadre d'une image ( double click dessus) ou de taille de texte ( polices)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2007)

Bon qui se dévoue pour écrire à Steve pour lui dire qu'iWeb '08, c'est pas terrible ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Je dirais pas que c'est " pas terrible" ..c'est juste le passage de iWeb '06 à iWeb '08 qui est calamiteux..
Sinon pour celui qui commence son site avec '08 et bien y a pas de soucis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je dirais pas que c'est " pas terrible" ..c'est juste le passage de iWeb '06 à iWeb '08 qui est calamiteux..
> Sinon pour celui qui commence son site avec '08 et bien y a pas de soucis


Vivement une mise à jour qui corrige le problème.


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je dirais pas que c'est " pas terrible" ..c'est juste le passage de iWeb '06 à iWeb '08 qui est calamiteux..
> Sinon pour celui qui commence son site avec '08 et bien y a pas de soucis



CQFD


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Vivement une mise à jour qui corrige le problème.



Au rythme où elles sortent en ce moment je parie pour fin de semaine prochaine, début semaine suivante ...


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2007)

et pour ceux qui ont . Mac, la galerie est un outil parfait dans le sens où il affranchit d'iweb.
Il faut aussi raisonner globalement, ce qui arrangerait tonton steve qui  touche deux fois ...  
Mais l'un + l'autre, je trouve personnellement des avancées notables et UN bug mineur
ça vaut ce que ça vaut, j'en suis conscient


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Bien que toutes les avancées introduites dans '08 aient déjà été accessibles via des programme tiers, souvent gratuits  ..et c'est pour ça que mon site à dû être refait de A à Z :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2007)

La mouette: pour google map, pas fait l'essai
ce qui m'intéresse plus c'est le réadressage d'un site perso
j'attends de voir ce que cela donne (d'ici fin août, je devrais avoir du concret)


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Une belle pagaille dans les noms de domaine en vue


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2007)

oui je le crains, et les temps de propagation???


----------



## snape (13 Août 2007)

Aussi  bizarre que ça puisse paraître, je ne trouve pas le fameux "Domain file" là où il devrait être. Qui pourrait me dire comment trouver le dossier qu'iWeb ouvre à son lancment pour afficher mes pages?
J'aimerais bien mettre la mian dessus pour les sauvegarder avant d'installer iLife08.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2007)

Maison-> D )Blbliothèqie -> Application Support-> iWeb -> Domain>


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Août 2007)

&#224; recopi&#233; 500 fois pour demain matin :
*iWeb c'est m&#233;chant, c'est moche et &#231;a pue*






(Modification "&#224; l'arrache" d'un gif anti-sms trouver dans une signature d'un membre de MacG)


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2007)

Chez moi, probl&#232;mes de typo &#233;galement mais surtout, impossibilit&#233; de publier la partie blog. Oblig&#233; de refaire chaque pages en tant que pages classiques et virer le Blog


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2007)

Super. Sur une page j'avais une liste de liens que je visite souvent et la, iWeb a tout simplement tout rassembler sur le m&#234;me liens. J'ai des dizaines d'adresses de sites  a retrouver et a r&#233;assigner


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2007)

Plus je lis de sujets sur iLife08 (et dans une moindre mesure iWork08), plus je me demande pourquoi Apple a sorti ces suites de fa&#231;on aussi pr&#233;cipit&#233;e (parce que l&#224; vraiment, &#231;a fait vraiment produit pas fini mis sur le march&#233; dans l'urgence!!!! m&#234;me pour iWork08, l'ajout de Numbers, m&#234;me s'il &#233;tait attendu, ne me semble pas "totalement fini")

Est-ce que Steve voulait absolument sortir tout &#231;a avant de partir en vacances?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2007)

Où lier absolument le tout avec la sortie des nouveaux iMac et bâcler le contrôle qualité


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2007)

Catastrophe. Maintenant, iWeb a perdu toutes mes images dans l'application. Enfin, presque toutes, seule la page active lors de l'ouverture a encore son unique image 

Et concernant mes liens ils ne sont toujours par revenu alors que dans iWeb tout est OK a ce niveau la, c'est lors de la publication qu'il "merge" toutes les lignes sous la m&#234;me URL 

Bon, la c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Plus je lis de sujets sur iLife08 (et dans une moindre mesure iWork08), plus je me demande pourquoi Apple a sorti ces suites de façon aussi précipitée (parce que là vraiment, ça fait vraiment produit pas fini mis sur le marché dans l'urgence!!!! même pour iWork08, l'ajout de Numbers, même s'il était attendu, ne me semble pas "totalement fini")
> 
> Est-ce que Steve voulait absolument sortir tout ça avant de partir en vacances?



il voulait surtout répondre aux macusers de base qui trouvaient que la wwdc de juin était creuse et sans intérêt, alors qu'elle est faite pour les développeurs, et que els retours que j'en ai eu de dits développeurs c'est que c'était la meilleure WWDC.
Mais la bourse se cogne des développeurs...
(enfin c'est mon avis, pas la sainte vérité  )


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Août 2007)

Moi je suis pas dev, mais je ne peux pas vraiment dire que je suis un "macuser de base" non plus. Et la WWDC j'l'ai bien aim&#233;.

La bourse j'en ai rien a p&#233;t&#233; et on me bourre assez le cr&#226;ne avec ces conneries &#224; la radio et &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;.

Et je ne trouve pas qu'Apple ai fait le bon choix de sortir iLife'08 et iWork'08 aussi vite, surtout qu'il reste presque une demi ann&#233;e avant '08...
Le nouvel iMac n'a rien de r&#233;volutionnaire d'ailleurs. Un nouveau look &#224; la iPhone c'est en gros tout.

Pour revenir au sujet :
"iWeb 08 - une calamit&#233;?" Oui, et &#231;a marche aussi sans le " 08".


----------



## eex (15 Août 2007)

Perso, quelques difficult&#233;s avec un type de bordure graphique, qui a &#233;t&#233; conserv&#233;e dans mes &#233;l&#233;ments d&#233;ja cr&#233;&#233;s, mais qui ne m'est plus propos&#233;e lors de la cr&#233;ation de nouveaux.

Quelques changements de taille de texte &#224; certains endroits, mais vraiment rien de bien m&#233;chant !


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

Si on part de zéro, c'est que du bonheur 
Cela reste iweb évidemment avec ses limites et ses contraintes, mais bon, nette amélioration par rapport à l'ancienne version

Pour la mouette: googlemap fonctionne nickel

je fais des essais de visio demain sur un PC pour voir  et vous tiens au jus


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Août 2007)

eex a dit:


> Perso, quelques difficult&#233;s avec un type de bordure graphique, qui a &#233;t&#233; conserv&#233;e dans mes &#233;l&#233;ments d&#233;ja cr&#233;&#233;s, mais qui ne m'est plus propos&#233;e lors de la cr&#233;ation de nouveaux.
> 
> Quelques changements de taille de texte &#224; certains endroits, mais vraiment rien de bien m&#233;chant !


[re troll inside]Moi mon site il a rien eu au passage a iWeb'08 [/re troll inside]


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Pour la mouette: googlemap fonctionne nickel



Merci, je vais re tenter le coups alors


----------



## desertea (15 Août 2007)

Vu tout les problèmes rencontrés avec iWeb de la nouvelle suite, est-il possible de mettre à jour iPhoto seulement ? et si oui comment ?


----------



## tweek (16 Août 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Vu tout les problèmes rencontrés avec iWeb de la nouvelle suite, est-il possible de mettre à jour iPhoto seulement ? et si oui comment ?


 

En décochant des cases. magique!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2007)

Ma décision est prise. Je passe d'iLife 05 à iLife 06... 
Allez hop, un petit tour sur la baie.


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2007)

Bonjour Ed


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bonjour Ed


Mais qui &#234;tes vous monsieur?


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2007)

C'est de pire en pire. iWeb ne m'affiche plus aucunes prévisualisation de mon site. Mes pages sont de nombreux écran vide et blanc. Je ne peut plus rien faire 

La c'est le bouquet 

En plus, avant d'avoir ce gros bogue, si je modifiais une page, les modif n'étaient pas répercutées sur la page publiée. 

Je sent que je vais devoir tout refaire de zéro.


----------



## desertea (16 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> En décochant des cases. magique!



J'ai fait une install (mise à jour) sur mon macbook, et je n'ai vu aucune case à cocher ??
L'install a déroullée, jusqu'à la fin. 
En fait, il sagit d'une mise à jour. Cependant sur mon iMac il y a le blog de madame, alors je ne veux pas prendre de risques.

Je veux être sûr de mettre à jour seulement iPhoto !!

Comment arriver à l'écran de selection ? 

Par avance merci


----------



## Nathalex (16 Août 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Comment arriver à l'écran de selection ?



Lors de l'install, surveilles la fenêtre, à un moment apparaît un bouton "Personnaliser" sur lequel il faut cliquer pour choisir les applications à installer


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ma décision est prise. Je passe d'iLife 05 à iLife 06...
> Allez hop, un petit tour sur la baie.


Je suis toujours à iLife '05 et tant que je change pas de mac ça restera comme ça. J'vais pas payer 79 alors que l'appli que j'utilise ce plus c'est iTunes dans iLife...

Mon iPhoto est toujours en métal brossé à la Safari...
Mais bon d'un autre côté je l'utilise pas 

Et mon PowerBook n'a jamais vu iWeb ^^


----------



## desertea (16 Août 2007)

Nathalex a dit:


> Lors de l'install, surveilles la fenêtre, à un moment apparaît un bouton "Personnaliser" sur lequel il faut cliquer pour choisir les applications à installer




Merci !


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

Mise &#224; jour disponible iWeb 2.0.1



> Cette mise &#224; jour r&#233;sout divers probl&#232;mes de mise &#224; niveau et de publication des sites web iWeb 1.x.



Edit: tout ce passe bien pour le moment, cette version semble stable, pas de nouvelles surprises...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Au rythme o&#249; elles sortent en ce moment je parie pour fin de semaine prochaine, d&#233;but semaine suivante ...





La mouette a dit:


> Mise &#224; jour disponible iWeb 2.0.1
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: tout ce passe bien pour le moment, cette version semble stable, pas de nouvelles surprises...






 




Cela dit, c'est une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

C'était plus que prévisible 

Bon au tour de la màj clavier , mais c'est hors sujet ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2007)

Il ne reste plus qu'à voir si cette mise à jour corrige bien le problème d'import des sites créés avec iWeb 1.


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il ne reste plus qu'à voir si cette mise à jour corrige bien le problème d'import des sites créés avec iWeb 1.



cela risque d'être un peu tard pour certains


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

Vais essay&#233; j'ai pas encore install&#233; iLife '08 sur le MBP... &#224; dans 10 minutes 



vleroy a dit:


> cela risque d'&#234;tre un peu tard pour certains



Sauf si tu as fait une sauvegarde


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2007)

c'était mon cas (la sauvegarde) et en plus moi j'ai pas eu de soucis car je ne sortais pas des gabarits


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

A premi&#232;re vue tout se passe bien. Pas de soucis avec iWeb 2.0.1 ...  

J'ai publi&#233; en local, mais &#231;a ne change pas de la publication en ligne...alors c'est tout bon 

Par contre si vous avez rajout&#233; du code avec iWebMore, ne pas oublier de la passer sous "fragement HTML" car les deux syst&#232;mes ne cohabitent pas bien.
iComment est toujours out avec cette version ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> A premi&#232;re vue tout se passe bien. Pas de soucis avec iWeb 2.0.1 ...
> 
> J'ai publi&#233; en local, mais &#231;a ne change pas de la publication en ligne...alors c'est tout bon
> 
> ...


Merci pour le test. 

Faut attendre combien de temps pour commander iLife '08 avec la version 2.0.1 d'iWeb '08 ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Merci pour le test.
> 
> Faut attendre combien de temps pour commander iLife '08 avec la version 2.0.1 d'iWeb '08 ?



Entre la commande et la livraison ...72 h - 3 jours ouvrables


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Entre la commande et la livraison ...72 h - 3 jours ouvrables


Je voulais dire iLife '08 avec iWeb 2.0.1 directement livré avec, donc pas de mise à jour à faire ensuite.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je voulais dire iLife '08 avec iWeb 2.0.1 directement livré avec, donc pas de mise à jour à faire ensuite.



Je ne pense pas non, les stocks doivent être important pour répondre à la demande, donc l'inertie sera grande avant de voir des coffrets avec iWeb 2.01


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ....
> Sauf si tu as fait une sauvegarde


 
Dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas commencé par diffuser une version "Tigerisée" de Time Machine.... :rateau: 

Bon allez... maintenant mise à jour du pilote du nouveau clavier (avec les bugs de localisation corrigés), mise à jour d'iDVD08 pour qu'il installe correctement les anciens themes,  et renommage d'iMovie08 en ExtraLightMovieForDummies et tout le monde sera content


----------



## Gwen (17 Août 2007)

Bon, MAJ effectu&#233;e. J'ai tout r&#233;initialis&#233; a partir de ma sauvegarde, car impossible de faire fonctionner le "Domain" d&#233;truit par iWeb 08 

Premier publication. Toujours pareille au niveau du blog perso, impossible de le synchroniser, erreur qu'il me dit. Pas grave, je le d&#233;truit.

La nouvelle page semble bien se comporter sauf toujours ce soucis de liens qui s'imbriquent ensembles 

Vous pouvez aller voir, http://shito.com/ normalement, ma partie des liens des Blogs comporte un lien a chaque lignes et non un lien unique 

Bon, je sent que je vais tout recoder


----------



## pim (17 Août 2007)

Quand on clique sur les liens donnés par les utilisateurs dans ce fil, ça fait peur     

Je pense personnellement me passer totalement de ce nouveau iLife '08. Je vais faire une "clean install" sur la machine que je vais recevoir lundi, je le fais toujours pour enlever les langues et les imprimantes, mais là je vais aussi décocher entièrement iLife '08, et installer derrière iLife '06 dont j'ai les CD d'install. Car si il faut que je reprennes mon site de zéro ça va pas le faire du tout du tout   Et je ne fais pas confiance à cette mise à jour 2.0.1 :mouais:  Vu le bazar, il est trop tôt pour qu'Apple soit arrivé à rattraper le coup :mouais: 

Le pire dans l'histoire, c'est qu'à part quelques nouveaux modèles, et la fonctionnalité (certes spectaculaire) qui permet de changer de thème "à la volée", il n'y a rien de nouveau dans cet iWeb   Enfin rien qui légitimerais une telle pagaille avec les sites faits sous iWeb 1.



desertea a dit:


> Je veux être sûr de mettre à jour seulement iPhoto !!



Au début je voulais faire ça. Mais en fait, iPhoto travaille de paire avec iWeb et iMovie, je me demande si il n'y a pas un risque de pagaille encore pire en mélangeant différents iLife


----------



## titi.com (17 Août 2007)

La mise à jour est actuellement disponible... je ne l'ai pas encore testée... je croise les doigts...


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

Fait une sauvegarde de ton fichier iWeb


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Fait une sauvegarde de ton fichier iWeb


ouais &#231;a sera plus utile que de croiser les doigts


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ouais &#231;a sera plus utile que de croiser les doigts



sauf si &#231;a permet de croiser les liens


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2007)

Je vais essayer d'attendre d'avoir d'autres avis de personnes qui sont fait l'expérience du passage à iWeb '08 avant de sauter le pas. C'est plus prudent.


----------



## Gwen (18 Août 2007)

Chez ma femme, tout a l'air de bien se passer. Son site est toujours la, il est bien et pas ou tr&#232;s peu de destructions. mais bon, j'ai bien appliqu&#233; la MAJ avant de lancer l'ancien domaine. Du coup, &#231;a me rassure.

par contre, de mon cot&#233;, DotMac rame et je ne peut plus acc&#233;der a mon site depuis hier. mais bon, la, iWeb n'y est pour rien


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2007)

je trouve aussi que .MAc est lent en ce moment. Sur la galerie en vid&#233;o, c'est une tann&#233;e
plus de place mais moins de bande? non je blague mais s&#233;rieusement le d&#233;bit est tr&#232;s lent


----------



## stephane87 (19 Août 2007)

Le problème des blogs n'est pas réglé : le correctif d'IWeb 08 n'a pas pris en compte le problème du lien des billets, tout ça à cause du mot "Entrées" pour les différentes entrées du blog. Et si tout marche en local, l'installation par un ftp rend caduque les liens : un caractère accentué ne peut pas être maintenu dans une URL...
Quelqu'un a t-il une solution ?


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Août 2007)

bonjour

j'ai un problème bizarre avec iWeb 2.0.1 :
je mets à jour mon site, avec plus ou moins de bonheur selon les pages et j'envoie tout sur mon compte .mac : et là j'ai l'impression que iWeb plante ma connection internet. 

Je m'explique, au bout de quelques temps, plus rien ne passe, ni iWeb, ni Safari, ni Mail,... donc je vais dans Pref systèmes, je relance l'accès au réseau, je reboote ma freebox, .... toujours rien; par désespoir je décide de remarrer l'ordinateur et là il me dit que iWeb travaille et que quitter va tout arrêter. Je m'apprête à dire OK sauf que je vois le débit repartir et ça remarche. ça m'est arrivé deux fois et je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être si ce n'est iWeb ?


----------



## SuperStar (20 Août 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Quelqu'un a t il une solution pour integrer un lien interne a une meme page (genre saut de billet) ?

J'ai essayé avec le "fragment html" d'iWeb 8, de mettre un a href et un a name, et ca ne fonctionne pas...


Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2007)

stephane87 a dit:


> Le problème des blogs n'est pas réglé : le correctif d'IWeb 08 n'a pas pris en compte le problème du lien des billets, tout ça à cause du mot "Entrées" pour les différentes entrées du blog. Et si tout marche en local, l'installation par un ftp rend caduque les liens : un caractère accentué ne peut pas être maintenu dans une URL...
> Quelqu'un a t-il une solution ?


J'ai iWeb 2.0.1 depuis ce matin. J'ai dû tout republier car j'avais dû remettre des trucs en place dans chaque page (les "joies" du passage d'iWeb 1 à iWeb 2). Mais je n'ai aucun problème sur mon blog.
Cela dit il faut faire attention avec la publication sur un FTP : il y a plein de changement dans le dossier *site* (celui dans lequel se trouvent les fichiers et dossiers des pages après publication dans un dossier). Par exemple, moi, j'ai un fichier *feed.xml*, un dossier *Scripts* qui n'y étaient pas avant. Et le dossier *Images* a été remplacé par un dossier *Media*, dans lequel se trouvent les fichiers son et vidéos, qui auparavant étaient dans le dossier de la page.


----------



## pim (22 Août 2007)

Ah c'est cool de voir enfin quelqu'un dont le site n'est pas totalement "en carafe"...


----------



## pim (23 Août 2007)

Bon, jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent j'avais bien cr&#226;n&#233; parce que j'avais d&#233;coch&#233; iLife '08 &#224; l'installation. Donc pas d'iWeb 2 pour moi. Sauf que Keynote 4 s'en est "rendu compte", du coup je ne peux pas faire d'export vers iWeb, c'est gris&#233; :





Enfin, je pense que c'est l'explication. &#199;a vous fait quoi chez vous quand vous avez un diaporama sous Keynote avec audio et que vous voulez le transformer en PodCast pour iWeb ?

Bon je pense que t&#244;t ou tard je vais donc arr&#234;ter de faire la malin et installer cet iLife '08 comme tout le monde, pour pouvoir b&#233;n&#233;ficier de l'export direct depuis Keynote, pr&#233;cieux pour moi. Temps pis si il faut que je me tape 5000 modifications d'ici ce WE 

:rose:


----------



## stephane87 (23 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai iWeb 2.0.1 depuis ce matin. J'ai dû tout republier car j'avais dû remettre des trucs en place dans chaque page (les "joies" du passage d'iWeb 1 à iWeb 2). Mais je n'ai aucun problème sur mon blog.
> Cela dit il faut faire attention avec la publication sur un FTP : il y a plein de changement dans le dossier *site* (celui dans lequel se trouvent les fichiers et dossiers des pages après publication dans un dossier). Par exemple, moi, j'ai un fichier *feed.xml*, un dossier *Scripts* qui n'y étaient pas avant. Et le dossier *Images* a été remplacé par un dossier *Media*, dans lequel se trouvent les fichiers son et vidéos, qui auparavant étaient dans le dossier de la page.



T'en as de la chance... Pas de problème sur les nouveaux dossiers... mais entre le lien de chaque billet sur la première page et la suite du message, il n'y a qu'une indication d'erreur. Est-ce IWeb 08 qui pose problème ou l'hébergeur ? Comment as-tu fait IDuck pour que l'URL fonctionne malgré les caractères accentués ?


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

stephane87 a dit:


> Comment as-tu fait IDuck pour que l'URL fonctionne malgré les caractères accentués ?



On ne fout *PAS* de caractères accentués, d'espaces ou de majuscules dans une URL.


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> On ne fout *PAS* de caractères accentués, d'espaces ou de majuscules dans une URL.



oui mais je pense qu'il ne parlait pas du lien mais de ce que tu vois à l'écran. Et ça c'est possible


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais je pense qu'il ne parlait pas du lien mais de ce que tu vois &#224; l'&#233;cran. Et &#231;a c'est possible



Pourrais-tu d&#233;velopper? C'est flou.

Vraiment une calamit&#233; ce truc question respect des standards web..


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

tu vois ici tu as un exemple simple avec de la ponctuation '&!@éà

à mon avis, c'est ce qu'il voulait dire. Bien sûr dans le http// hors de question d'y ajouter de l'exotisme.


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> tu vois ici tu as un exemple simple avec de la ponctuation '&!@éà
> 
> à mon avis, c'est ce qu'il voulait dire. Bien sûr dans le http// hors de question d'y ajouter de l'exotisme.



:hein: :hein: 


Mais si tu ajoutes ces caractères pourris dans le "titre" ou je sais pas quoi comme lien, ils vont automatiquement se foutre dans l'URL! (ce que tu appelles le "http") 'Normal que ça bug.


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> :hein: :hein:
> 
> 
> Mais si tu ajoutes ces caract&#232;res pourris dans le "titre" ou je sais pas quoi comme lien, ils vont automatiquement se foutre dans l'URL! (ce que tu appelles le "http") 'Normal que &#231;a bug.



pour le coup, c'est moi qui ne te suis pas 
ou je n'ai rien compris depuis le d&#233;but...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> On ne fout *PAS* de caract&#232;res accentu&#233;s, d'espaces ou de majuscules dans une URL.


Possible. Et c'est ce que je fais pour le nom des pages dans iWeb. Mais pour le blog, on n'a pas vraiment le choix (l'url de l'entr&#233;e reprend le titre de la page). Sinon, &#231;a va donner l'impression qu'il y a des fautes d'orthographes. Et &#231;a passe quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s bien dans le navigateur.



stephane87 a dit:


> T'en as de la chance... Pas de probl&#232;me sur les nouveaux dossiers... mais entre le lien de chaque billet sur la premi&#232;re page et la suite du message, il n'y a qu'une indication d'erreur. Est-ce IWeb 08 qui pose probl&#232;me ou l'h&#233;bergeur ? Comment as-tu fait IDuck pour que l'URL fonctionne malgr&#233; les caract&#232;res accentu&#233;s ?


Je n'ai rien fait d'autre que ce que je fais habituellement. Et &#231;a marche.
Cela dit, comme expliqu&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;demment, le contenu du dossier *site* a &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;. Alors v&#233;rifiez que le contenu de ce dossier sur votre espace FTP correspond bien au contenu de ce dossier en local. Peut-&#234;tre manque-t-il un fichier ou un dossier.


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

ok j'ai compris ce que disait tweek, merci iDuck 

Le risque n'est-il pas d'avoir des problèmes avec d'autres plateformes et autres navigateurs?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> ok j'ai compris ce que disait tweek, merci iDuck
> 
> Le risque n'est-il pas d'avoir des problèmes avec d'autres plateformes et autres navigateurs?


Bonne question. Mais je n'en sais rien.


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2007)

SI tu ne rajoute pas d'autres code HTML ( via iWebMore par exemple) que les ajouts se font uniquement par la fonction " fragment HTML" il n'y a pas de problèmes avec IE et FireFox


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

Moralité: il ne *FAUT* jamais dire jamais


----------



## stephane87 (24 Août 2007)

Et si, IWeb met des caractères accentués dans l'URL : le lien qui figure dans la première page du blog est de la forme :http://adresse du site/Site/Blog/Entrées/2007/8/7_titre_de_la_news.html (2007, 8 et 7 étant respectivement l'année, le mois, le jour). Lorsque l'on clique dessus, il se retrouve dans la barre d'URL inscrit à l'identique.
Et, en dessous, dans la fenêtre de Safari (ou de Firefox) on peut lire : 

The requested URL /Site/Blog/EntrÃ©es2007/8/7_titre_de_la_news.html was not found on this server.

Le transfert se fait avec Transmit (codage automatique) sur Online...
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...
 MErci...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

stephane87 a dit:


> Et si, IWeb met des caractères accentués dans l'URL : le lien qui figure dans la première page du blog est de la forme :http://adresse du site/Site/Blog/Entrées/2007/8/7_titre_de_la_news.html (2007, 8 et 7 étant respectivement l'année, le mois, le jour). Lorsque l'on clique dessus, il se retrouve dans la barre d'URL inscrit à l'identique.
> Et, en dessous, dans la fenêtre de Safari (ou de Firefox) on peut lire :
> 
> The requested URL /Site/Blog/EntrÃ©es2007/8/7_titre_de_la_news.html was not found on this server.
> ...


Dans mon post précédent, j'avais mis un lien (supprimé depuis) vers une page de mon blog dont le titre a des caractères accentués. Et après, quand j'ai cliqué sur ce lien je suis tombé sur :

The requested URL /Site/Blog/EntrÃ©es2007/8/7_titre_de_la_news.html was not found on this server.

alors que si je vais sur cette page depuis mon site, je n'ai aucun problème.


----------



## stephane87 (24 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans mon post précédent, j'avais mis un lien (supprimé depuis) vers une page de mon blog dont le titre a des caractères accentués. Et après, quand j'ai cliqué sur ce lien je suis tombé sur :
> 
> The requested URL /Site/Blog/EntrÃ©es2007/8/7_titre_de_la_news.html was not found on this server.
> 
> alors que si je vais sur cette page depuis mon site, je n'ai aucun problème.



Je ne comprends vraiment pas... même quand je suis sur le site, le problème demeure...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

Quel est ton hébergeur ? Le problème vient peut-être de là.

Moi, j'utilise mon espace FTP chez Free.


----------



## The_Blitz (24 Août 2007)

Est-ce que qqu'un a essayé iWebExtender sur cette nouvelle version ?


----------



## pim (24 Août 2007)

Quelques nouvelles de mon c&#244;t&#233; :

- je suis pass&#233; de iWeb 1.2 &#224; iWeb 2.0.1 sans aucun probl&#232;me. Je suis en train de chercher parmi la centaine de pages que compte mon site si il y a une seule modification quelque part, je ne trouve pas !

_Nota bene_ : j'avais par prudence supprim&#233; tous les accents dans les titres de mes pages. Les espaces dans les liens sont maintenant symbolis&#233;s par un underscore, alors qu'avant on avait un &#37;20 ou quelque chose comme cela.

- Quand je fais Fichier > Exporter... sous Keynote 4, l'export vers iWeb n'est plus gris&#233;, preuve que iWork '08 n&#233;cessite iLife '08 pour fonctionner &#224; 100 %.

Bref je ne dirais qu'une chose : champagne !


----------



## stephane87 (24 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Quel est ton hébergeur ? Le problème vient peut-être de là.
> 
> Moi, j'utilise mon espace FTP chez Free.



Je suis chez Online qui est l'hébergeur pro de free. N'y aurait-il pas un problème simplement de codage chez l'hébergeur (puisque cela fonctionne en local). Comment le savoir ? Et comment le changer ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Quelques nouvelles de mon côté :
> 
> - je suis passé de iWeb 1.2 à iWeb 2.0.1 sans aucun problème. Je suis en train de chercher parmi la centaine de pages que compte mon site si il y a une seule modification quelque part, je ne trouve pas !
> 
> ...


Super !  



stephane87 a dit:


> Je suis chez Online qui est l'hébergeur pro de free. N'y aurait-il pas un problème simplement de codage chez l'hébergeur (puisque cela fonctionne en local). Comment le savoir ? Et comment le changer ?


Tu peux essayer de tester un hébergement ailleurs. Sur .Mac par exemple, utilisable gratuitement pendant 60 jours.


----------



## stephane87 (25 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Super !
> 
> 
> Tu peux essayer de tester un hébergement ailleurs. Sur .Mac par exemple, utilisable gratuitement pendant 60 jours.



Oui mais cela ne règle pas mon problème... Par contre, j'ai peut-être un début de réponse avec le logiciel FTP. Transmit ne permet pas (sauf erreur de ma part) de modifier le codage. Avec Cyberduck, on peut choisir mode passif et Unicode (UTF-8) et ça a l'air de faire le codage normalement. Le site marche alors... Sur Transmit, peut-on forcer ce paramétrage ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2007)

Si tu ne peux pas avec Transmit, tu peux utiliser Fire FTP, qui lui le permet. D'ailleurs, chez moi, c'est comme ça qu'il est réglé.


----------



## Laurent_h (26 Août 2007)

stephane87 a dit:


> Oui mais cela ne règle pas mon problème... Par contre, j'ai peut-être un début de réponse avec le logiciel FTP. Transmit ne permet pas (sauf erreur de ma part) de modifier le codage. Avec Cyberduck, on peut choisir mode passif et Unicode (UTF-8) et ça a l'air de faire le codage normalement. Le site marche alors... Sur Transmit, peut-on forcer ce paramétrage ?



Pour Transmit 3.5.6, mode passif via case à cocher dans :

Transmit-->préférences-->réseau-->mode passif


----------

